# Firefox and lost Passwords



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

> Security software is causing Firefox users to lose saved passwords


https://betanews.com/2019/06/14/firefox-lost-passwords/



> If you lost all passwords in Firefox, read this!


https://www.ghacks.net/2019/06/14/if-you-lost-all-passwords-in-firefox-read-this/

Not an issue for me as I use a distro of Linux, thus no AV.
But I do keep all my passwords on a USB flash drive.


----------

